# البوم توبنى - ابونا موسى اللحن الروحانى + رمزى بشاره



## Tair Mesafer (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*البوم توبنى - ابونا موسى اللحن الروحانى + رمزى بشاره










*​


----------



## ROWIS (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شريط [توبني] لـ أبونا موسي علي أكتر من سيرفر*

*شريط [توبني - اللحن الروحاني 2] لـ أبونا موسي








**inFo
**Quality |:| 128 Kbps in Mp3 Format
Size |:| 49 MB
Tracks |:| 10 Track*

​*ألبوم توِّبنى كلمات الشَّاعر رمزى بشاره
بصوت ابونا موسي*

*Track List*
*1.كان لى ناس"ربنا موجود"
2.اللى بيقدر
3.ياللى فاكرنى
4.كنت فى بيت ابويا
5.بتجرح وتعصب
6.أنا اللى عارف اعمالك
7.ربنا طول عمرك
8.أنا حين افكر فى الامس
9.مش هنزل عيننا
10.رحت الكنيسة

**DownLoad Links
**للتحميل باقصى سرعة يلزمك برنامج IDM V 5.16 حمل الاصدار كامل مـن هنـا
http://www.mediafire.com/?ydzj5mfjtzz
لفك ضغط الملفات يلزمك برنامج WinRaR Crystal يمكنك تحميله من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?nyfdznymylm*

*RapidShare
http://rapidshare.com/files/313168408/Tawebny.AvA-KyRiLLoS.CoM.upLoaded.By.Rowis.rar
**



*
* MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?d1gqdjwiadm
**



*
* MegaupLoad
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9QIXGTE0
**



*
* 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/161146313/3a65427b/TawebnyAvA-KyRiLLoSCoMupLoaded.html
**



*
* iFiLe
http://ifile.it/xebut6g/Tawebny.AvA-KyRiLLoS.CoM.upLoaded.By.Rowis.rar
**



*
* HotFiLe
http://hotfile.com/dl/18836274/b223ecc/Tawebny.AvA-KyRiLLoS.CoM.upLoaded.By.Rowis.rar.html
**



*
* KewlShare
http://kewlshare.com/dl/dfb84c986022/Tawebny.AvA-KyRiLLoS.CoM.upLoaded.By.Rowis.rar.html
**



*
* BigAndFree
http://www.BigAndFree.com/3169747*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط [توبني] لـ أبونا موسي علي أكتر من سيرفر*

*شكرا جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكم يا اخوتى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## bant el mase7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك جدا كنت فى انتظار الالبوم الجديد لقدس ابونا موسى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد انا كنت هموت علي الشريط ده
ميرسي ليك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## sweem (26 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بشكركم جدا على كل الترانيم اللى بتجيبوهالنا ربنا يبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------

